# Squirrel kill



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I was out late Friday afternoon raiding the hedge lines on the edge of a wood, looking for a decent Blackthorn natural.
I already missed a couple of easy Rabbits, when I got this at about 10 metres on the side of a small tree.
Turned out to be a pretty good afternoon, 5 natural forks and a tree rat.
Martin


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Nice, congrats on the kill and find. Where did you hit em', in the head? What ammo did you use and what bands are those (draw weight?)?


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

that catty looks the nuts,,good shot too


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice martin dont see many squirrels kills on here


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting.... what kind of catty is that ?


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

josephlys said:


> Good shooting.... what kind of catty is that ?


Its a new one from me, Ive been working on a small range of slingshots for sale this is just a slight variation of the first.

Martin


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

marcus sr said:


> nice martin dont see many squirrels kills on here


We are over run here, now works dropped off a bit I will be able to get out a bit more.

Martin


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking catapult martin always nice to get your first under the belt with a new tool


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice looking slingshot ... and good shot on that gray! Here we have native only very small black squirrels, which are not really big enough to eat. Some idiot has released grays into the city, and of course they are causing lots of problems. But if you really want problems, just try to kill one ... you would think you were slaughtering children!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice shot Martin. Love the pult looks sweet.


----------



## keef (May 27, 2011)

Nice shot Martin...Nice Catty too !!

Hard to kill are the squirrels.. Upper body will do it from really close with a big projectile, but really needs to be a clean headshot beyond 10m (IMO)

Well done again

Keith
(Not bad eating too if you can be bothered!)


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice shot! Nice slingshot too. I drew on a squirrel once. Did not take the shot though.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Very nice catapult and awesome kill with stones too my favorite ammo..

Nico


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

keef said:


> Very nice catapult and awesome kill with stones too my favorite ammo..
> 
> Nico


Its the first time Ive used stones since I was a kid, I found a load of good sized round ones at the beach
and thought they'd be worth a try.

Thanks for the comments about the catty guys, it shoots beautifully I'm well pleased with it.

Martin


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice


----------



## smallholder1 (Jul 16, 2011)

great shot and a very nice catapult


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Good shot! I love tree rats.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Good shooting and I can't wait to see how the forks turn out ! Way to go Martin.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, good to hear from you Smitty.

Martin


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I love it Martin.... "All Natural"!!! .....BTW my mind said that with a French accent, but alas I can barely spell in English.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Martin,

Great shot, I have no chance to hunt squirrel where I live. They hide very good and when they see you they run to their nest in the ground. Saludos







.


----------



## hood (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice shooting, its good to see others still using stones.
That slingshot is a little stunner as well.


----------

